# Bitter Apple Spray



## stampin4fun (Jun 24, 2009)

Are all the sprays on the market the same? I purchased Fooey ultra-bitter spray. The boys do not mind the taste and have continued to chew.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (stampin4fun @ Feb 23 2010, 05:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889478


> Are all the sprays on the market the same? I purchased Fooey ultra-bitter spray. The boys do not mind the taste and have continued to chew.[/B]


I don't know, but I have Rannick's Bitter Apple and the dogs definitely don't like that!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (princessre @ Feb 23 2010, 05:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889481


> QUOTE (stampin4fun @ Feb 23 2010, 05:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889478





> Are all the sprays on the market the same? I purchased Fooey ultra-bitter spray. The boys do not mind the taste and have continued to chew.[/B]


I don't know, but I have Rannick's Bitter Apple and the dogs definitely don't like that!
[/B][/QUOTE]


I think it's Grannick's Bitter Apple spray. A lot of us use it. I know it saved my baseboards and walls when I first got Cosy. LOL!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

My dogs can't stand diluted vinegar sprayed on things. The smell puts them off. 

Of course, the ultimate solution is to safely confine your dog if you are not actively watching them (or leash them to you so they can't escape). Eating wood splinters can be harmful to their health.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I bought it thinking I would use it when I got Nikki. Never needed it. It's Grannick's Bitter Apple. It comes in a spray and in a gel.


----------



## stampin4fun (Jun 24, 2009)

QUOTE (JMM @ Feb 23 2010, 06:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889505


> My dogs can't stand diluted vinegar sprayed on things. The smell puts them off.
> 
> Of course, the ultimate solution is to safely confine your dog if you are not actively watching them (or leash them to you so they can't escape). Eating wood splinters can be harmful to their health.[/B]


Thanks! I will try it.

They are not biting wood, it is the plastic leg of their pen.


----------



## stampin4fun (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks. I will also try thr Grannicks.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I've used the Grannick's Bitter Apple spray and it didn't completely deter London from chewing when she was a puppy but it did help a little. The most important thing to remember is that once the spray dries, it's basically ineffective and you will have to spray the area multiple times daily.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i hope the vinegar works for you :grouphug:


----------



## FortheloveofBuckeye (Mar 11, 2010)

*Biting/Chewing*

Hello everyone, my name is Darla and I'm new here. I was searching for answers on biting/chewing and came across this thread. My Maltese, Buckeye, is 13 weeks old and loves to bite and chew on things. He follows me around and bites and tugs on my robes, gowns, pants, etc. We "play" tug of war with this items far too often.  He also loves to bite at you when you try to pet him, etc...I think he thinks it's a game. He also chews on his bed (had to replace one already). Is this because he's a puppy? Will he outgrow it? Thought maybe it's because he's teething or something. Anything I can do now to deter it?

Thanks!


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

I bought the Gannick's and Poppy makes the weirdest faces ... like a kid eating a sour ball. LOL

HUGz! Jules


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Last week I saw a woman try to train her service dog walking down the street....I wanted to smack her. He dog wasn't that well behaved but every time he looked like he was interested in another dog, she spayed him straight in the face with bitter apple, repeatedly. Poor dog didn't know whether it was coming or going. Shouting at it the whole time. Somehow I don't think that dog is ever going to be a service dog........all followed by a heated argument between her and another dog owner who's dog was off leash.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I use the Fooey Bitter Apple Spray and it works well as a deterrent. I actually tasted it out of curiousity and the taste remained in my mouth for a long time.

One thing that our trainer said is that some sprays that sit on the shelf for a long time, need to be shaken up to get the yucky tasting part mixed into the water.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

silverhaven said:


> Last week I saw a woman try to train her service dog walking down the street....I wanted to smack her. He dog wasn't that well behaved but every time he looked like he was interested in another dog, she spayed him straight in the face with bitter apple, repeatedly. Poor dog didn't know whether it was coming or going. Shouting at it the whole time. Somehow I don't think that dog is ever going to be a service dog........all followed by a heated argument between her and another dog owner who's dog was off leash.


OMG ... I would have had a very hard time keeping my mouth shut. :angry:


----------

